# Pleco with betta macrostoma



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some pleco with my betta macrostoma even though the female macrostoma looks like she can gobble the pleco who she doesn't even touch them. Here a video of my tank. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbJP8XhctUY 

So if you want to find a good mate for your betta pleco seems to be well pair with betta they don't bother each other.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 920fish. Is that leopard pleco full-grown? It's so tiny! Really cute. I've never seen one before. It looks similar to a zebra pleco.


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum 920fish. Is that leopard pleco full-grown? It's so tiny! Really cute. I've never seen one before. It looks similar to a zebra pleco.


Thank you. Nope, they are only 1inch leopard pleco lol. The female mac is big enoug to swallow them whole but she doesn't touch them. True it does look like the zebra that are usually $100 each .


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You have Betta macrostoma, I'm so jealous! I was so close to getting some, but someone snatched them up before me. They are expensive here, around $300-$350 for a pair. 

The pattern on your pleco is interesting. I don't mind the smaller species. Commons look ugly once they hit a foot long haha.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I rather like the look of that striped pleco


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

SO cute! What kind of plants do you have in the tank?


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> You have Betta macrostoma, I'm so jealous! I was so close to getting some, but someone snatched them up before me. They are expensive here, around $300-$350 for a pair.
> 
> The pattern on your pleco is interesting. I don't mind the smaller species. Commons look ugly once they hit a foot long haha.


Yeah they are a little heaper here got my female for cheap though. Same here i don't like big pleco.


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> I rather like the look of that striped pleco


I think alot of people breed these around europe if your near there.


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> SO cute! What kind of plants do you have in the tank?


Only one i know is anubis & sword plants other i have no clue lol. Just curious is there any good lfs near u?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

920fish said:


> Thank you. Nope, they are only 1inch leopard pleco lol. The female mac is big enoug to swallow them whole but she doesn't touch them. True it does look like the zebra that are usually $100 each .


Wow, I wish I could find a pleco like that around here. And man, the zebra plec that I saw at my LFS was $500! How big do the leopard plecos get?


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Wow, I wish I could find a pleco like that around here. And man, the zebra plec that I saw at my LFS was $500! How big do the leopard plecos get?


Since ur near the coast there alot more zebra pleco breeder over there just have to find them. Leopard around 3 inch not to big 
.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, just read how for most of you a macrostama pair is 300$, just wanted to say on aquabid there is a pair for 75$ and a female for 24$ on the first page of wild type


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> Hey guys, just read how for most of you a macrostama pair is 300$, just wanted to say on aquabid there is a pair for 75$ and a female for 24$ on the first page of wild type


I boughgt my female from that guy. He has very nice fish. The $75 cost too much because of the shipping from japan thats no one buys that pair.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, I saw the picture with it, I wax confused at first at why you said a female could swallow a 1 inch pleco, now I understand completely. That fish does not have matching body parts XD


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

920fish said:


> Only one i know is anubis & sword plants other i have no clue lol. Just curious is there any good lfs near u?


I have one pet store that is pretty good with their fish, however, the fish guy there is in love with cichlids and that's all he really cares about stocking ever, haha. They never have any good bettas, but I'm actually trying to sell some to them today. One time they had a really neat DBTHM but that since then the coolest thing I've seen is a couple dalmations.


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats neat maybe one day i could go cichlids. Where is it located?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Janesville, WI. Preferred Pets is the name of it. Yeah, I've thought about getting some cichlids when I have tank space, but I always want more room for bettas haha.


----------



## 920fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol i have stop trying to get betta since i have to many of them.


----------

